# PCB Last Week



## TripleXBullies (Aug 29, 2012)

After fishing SSI in June I couldn't wait to get to PCB to do some surf fishing. 

I gave my cast net away in SSI to a GON friend so I bought a new one before my PCB trip. I opened it in the condo to find that it was broken.. Perfect..

So I get on the beach my first day and start casting some clouser flies graciously provided by Paymaster after having read about them in this forum. The waves were pretty rough early last week and I ended up try to cast as a wave hit me, the bale closed and I lost the fly that the fish seemed to like the most. Caught on on his flies. Not sure what that little yellow finned thing is.

The next day I started trying a rapala as well.. and caught the second fish down. The picture is of him hooked up on a bigger rod for sharks or a red... No more luck. 

Only 2 fish on the beach, but it was a load of fun to sit on the beach with a cold drink, good friends and couple of fishing poles.












We had talked about doing a nice private charter but I had been out of town working the week prior and wasn't able to get anything set up. We decided to go on with the Jubilee charter anyway. $60 for 6 hours was cheap enough for us. A bunch of people on the boat just like you'd expect... but it was surprisingly nice... and I caught a bunch of fish.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Aug 29, 2012)

is that Ocean Villas?  Heading down there tonight after work, hopefully the water will cooperate


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 29, 2012)

That's Emerald Isle that's about 2 miles past Pier Park. I saw several big rays when I had no live bait that wouldn't leave me alone... The small fish kept biting my ankles while I was trying to fish. Good luck.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice stringer of fish! Congrats!


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 29, 2012)

Good stuff.  The first fish is called a leatherjacket.


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 29, 2012)

Hmmm...it looks like a leatherjacket, but it might not be.  Can't tell from the picture.


----------



## 56willysnut (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice catch, cant wait to try out my clousers from paymaster! the first two fish are bait! second one looks like a ladyfish.


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 29, 2012)

A leatherjacket can ruin your day. That bottom fin is just like a catfish fin.


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 29, 2012)

Headsortails said:


> A leatherjacket can ruin your day. That bottom fin is just like a catfish fin.



Exactly!  But I can't see the bottom fin on the picture, so I second guessed myself.

And yes, the second fish is a lady fish.  I like to cut them in half, it speeds up the time to get a bite.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 30, 2012)

I was going to cut it in half after I had started fishing with it but when I reeled it in to do that it was gone. Thanks for the info on the fish.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 30, 2012)

Locals call the yellow one a hardtail.


----------



## captbrian (Aug 30, 2012)

The yellow finned rascal is indeed a leatherjacket.  Most folks down this was call them razorbellies. If you aren't careful you'll find out why


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 31, 2012)

Luckily I was careful enough. I am normally careful with fish I am not familiar with.


----------



## PCB Justin (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes, razorbelly for sure.  name says it all.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 8, 2013)

nice catch


----------



## Capt Adam Peeples (Jan 10, 2013)

Wild Turkey said:


> Locals call the yellow one a hardtail.



No a hardtail is a blue runner.  In fact that is a big hard tail at the top of his stringer.


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice stringer of fish, congrats!


----------



## biggabuck (Feb 4, 2013)

My question is what did a fellow pay for a stringer of fish like that?


----------



## d-a (Feb 5, 2013)

Capt Adam Peeples said:


> No a hardtail is a blue runner.  In fact that is a big hard tail at the top of his stringer.



Might want to look at the head again. He has a bluefish on the top of his stringer. 

Nice times. Glad you got to fish. 

d-a


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 5, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> We had talked about doing a nice private charter but I had been out of town working the week prior and wasn't able to get anything set up. We decided to go on with the Jubilee charter anyway. $60 for 6 hours was cheap enough for us. A bunch of people on the boat just like you'd expect... but it was surprisingly nice... and I caught a bunch of fish.]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PCB Justin (Feb 5, 2013)

The fish on top of the stringer looks like some kind of Jack.  look at its tail, bluefish have a forked tail also, but it is much broader and softer.  Jacks tails are hard and narrow like the fish on top of the stringer.


----------



## biggabuck (Feb 5, 2013)

I thought bluefish also. i havent seen it all but  that would be a world class hardtail.


----------



## GASeminole (Feb 5, 2013)

How does Bluefish taste? I have not heard of anyone eating them...maybe that is only because there is better alternative usually?


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 5, 2013)

I would say the top fish on the stringer is a blue runner(hard tail). You are right about leather jackets, they can ruin your day. Bluefish tast like really fishy mackerel. They
 are best grilled and fresh.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 5, 2013)

Headsortails said:


> I would say the top fish on the stringer is a blue runner(hard tail).



After looking at the pic closer the pectoral fins are a lot longer than those of a bluefish, looks like one on the bottom of the stringer too.I thought hardtails were bait.Can you eat them?


----------



## GASeminole (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, pectoral fin is a dead give away, a blue runner no doubt.


----------

